# What do you use to clean and protect dashboard?



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope this isn't one of those questions with 200 different answers but I need "protect" my dash with something like Armor All. Is there a good product you recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Paul i'm out here with you. All i've been using is a orange wipe, and then armor all wipe on the dash. Nothing super fancy. During the day make sure if your car is parked outside that you use a sunshade to reduce the exposure of the sun to the dash. Other than that i'm not too sure of what else you could do.


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Paul i'm out here with you. All i've been using is a orange wipe, and then armor all wipe on the dash.


 Thanks... what is an orange wipe?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

PaulQ said:


> Thanks... what is an orange wipe?


 Armor all has an orange cleaning wipe. I use that to get the dust off and clean and then the protectant afterwards. Sorry for the lack of clarity.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Damp micro fiber cloth.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

EC8CH said:


> Damp micro fiber cloth.


 This. Maybe with a very mild soap. 

A brand new interior doesn't look like someone set off a Vaseline bomb in there, why would someone bathe it in Armor All? It is an interior's instant death in my opinion. 

Remember, when detailing a car, one it trying to make it look new, not detailed.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Armor All's multi-purpose wipes, been doing that for years. I would wipe followed by a dry microfiber towel.


----------



## robertlbates (May 30, 2010)

I personally like Meguiar's 

http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g13616-quik-interior-detailer™/ 

http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g14716-ultimate-protectant-spray/


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Paul, your question begs for many more questions before a proper answer, or answers, can be given to you. 

Do you normally park in a garage at home? Is your vehicle in the sun all day while you are at work? Do you want your dash to be protected 24 hours a day, regardless of whether it is undercover or outside? 

There few products that can accomplish everthing listed above unless you use the "Dash Mate". 

It has been around, probably more years than you have been alive. It looks like crud and doesn't look very good after a couple years of sun fading. 

The "greasy kid stuff" such as Armor All, etc., has been around for a very long time also. It definitely attracts dirt and dust. The jury is still out as to whether it really protects from the sun's rays over an extended period of time. 

If you want something that protects your dash completely, but only if parked, and never goes bad over time, is a "Windshield Sunscreen". Here is the caviat. In most cases, it must be custom made, or else the sun will manage to get into the sides, top or bottom while parked, thusly not protecting the entire dash. 

I was able to solve the latter problem by custom making my own windshield sunscreen. A picture of the one for my Eos is attached. 

Sorry for the long rant but this is a somewhat complicated problem with many varied answers, depending on the specific needs.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

*Clicky click* Great stuff! Doesn't leave a shiny finish. Isn't greasy. Doesn't attract dust.


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow... thanks for all the thoughts. To answer some of the questions, I do park in a garage at home and get partial coverage at work. I usually use a sun shade that covers most of the window. I just noticed that the dash looked "dry" now on its two year anniversary hence the question. I am in Phoenix and the sun is brutal.


----------



## CC RReflex (Aug 10, 2011)

I have always used Lexol Vinylex on each of my cars. It works great and protects with a very mild shine. Also it does not leave a greasy finish and does not attract dust.


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

CC RReflex said:


> I have always used Lexol Vinylex on each of my cars. It works great and protects with a very mild shine. Also it does not leave a greasy finish and does not attract dust.


 I was just about to recommend the same thing. I have used it on my last 3 cars with great results 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've used 303 Aerospace Cleaner for years and it has never failed me. Works great on leather too.


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

Do not use armorall, ever. Might as well rub grease all over your interior.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

EC8CH said:


> Damp micro fiber cloth.


 ^This with the VW cleaner. That stuff is the cats meow!


----------



## b6lear (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't ever use Armor-all products. 

A clean damp chamois is all you need to clean your dash. Protect? These dashes are made to last, we are not driving 1983 Fords.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

303 aero space protectant is the Jam! I have used this for 8 years, non greasy and low shine 1 bottle will last a long time too. You can buy it at any boat place or online. :thumbup:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

b6lear said:


> Don't ever use Armor-all products.
> 
> A clean damp chamois is all you need to clean your dash. Protect? These dashes are made to last, we are not driving 1983 Fords.


 Or............mid seventies GM vehicles.:laugh: 

Couldn't agree with you more. 

I use the same stuff I just happen to be cleaning the inside of the windshield with.............water.....Windex.....Stoner Invisible Glass.......etc, etc. 

Interior vinyls have come a long way over the years.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

when i bought my car, I also got the interior thingy where they guarantee your interior to look brand new for 5 years, or else they will replace/do all they can to make it look brand new. 

they told me (i didnt even ask) that i should never use the armor all stuff on the interior, as it would cause more damage than good, and I should just stick with a damp cloth. so far so good!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> when i bought my car, I also got the interior thingy where they guarantee your interior to look brand new for 5 years, or else they will replace/do all they can to make it look brand new.
> 
> they told me (i didnt even ask) that i should never use the armor all stuff on the interior, as it would cause more damage than good, and I should just stick with a damp cloth. so far so good!


 A damp cloth works just fine, with or without the "Thingy", what ever that is. 


As Rick Ricardo used to say, "Pleez Esplayn"


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Going to give the 303 aerospace protectant a try. Can someone recommend where to get it and where i can get the best price on it? I know people say boating stores, but considering i'm in the desert and i've never seen a boating supply place out here, i'm probably going to need to stick with internet suppliers.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> A damp cloth works just fine, with or without the "Thingy", what ever that is.
> 
> 
> As Rick Ricardo used to say, "Pleez Esplayn"


 I think he's talking about the "interior protection package" a lot of dealerships upsell at time of purchase.


----------



## cromo853 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Where to find Protection 303*

I bought my first bottle of 303 at a RV parts store in Prescott. Because I liked it so much, I ordered a gallon on line. 
It's great on everything; vinyl, leather ( I have a Lux), tires. Cleans, protects without the Armor All slickness and shine.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes 303 is Great on Tires and the Leatherette seats as well. I use other stuff for leather but you can use 303 on that as well. 

AutoGeek.net is a Great site for all your detailing needs. If you google autogeek coupon you can usually find free shipping or 10% off promos as well. :thumbup:


----------



## jonyCC (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm using Meguiar's Supreme Shine Protectant for dash, doors, etc on the interior.


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

I get my 303 from Autogeek. 

http://autogeek.commerce-search.net/search?catalog=autogeek&query=303+aerospace&x=26&y=17


----------

